# added a few things today



## Ron-NY (Aug 9, 2007)

some are from a trade, some things just shared and some purchased. Only three slippers. All are BS except for the slippers

Phrag kovachii x walisii
Paph Lebaudyanum album
Paph Larry Booth
Max tenuifolia (orange flower)
Brassavola David Sanders
Bl Morning Glory 'H&R'
D. perardii
D. chrysotoxum
Epi falcatum
Angraecum didieri
C. aurantiaca var aurea
C. dowiana
C. aurea
C maxima
C bowringiana var coerulea
Enc diota var atrorubens
Coel. aff. mayeriana
L. gouldiana
Blc Golden Tang
Blc Everything Nice 'First Love' HCC/AOS


----------



## Marco (Aug 9, 2007)

Great haul Ron.....uuuhhh....i thought you had no room oke:


----------



## Heather (Aug 9, 2007)

Geesh, more? I thought you were out of room too!


----------



## Marco (Aug 9, 2007)

I bet you he has lights hanging from under his bed


----------



## Heather (Aug 9, 2007)

Marco said:


> I bet you he has lights hanging from under his bed



Who doesn't?


----------



## Marco (Aug 9, 2007)

i dont sleep on a bed...i sleep on the floor oke:


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 9, 2007)

My Catt collection was lacking in the species ...I am glad to add a few of these. I will have to sort through my Catt hybrids and get rid of a few, except my Bl Richard Mueller crosses...they stay and my Hybrida and Bactia and and and....this is going to be tough 

I am getting creative in ways not to take up more bench space 
My Bulbo species collection has reach over 100 species. I am going to design a Wardian Case and bring more things home, mostly Bulbos. I Have some things summering at home, like my Cyms and my cool, dry, winter resters come home in the fall.

You mean everyone doesn't have lights hanging under their beds

I have a few things from Blake too that will arrive in the near future. I am going to dray up a list of my Paphs that will have to be sold. Look for that in the future.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 10, 2007)

Cool List!

Ramon


----------



## Roy (Aug 10, 2007)

Good get Ron. Have you checked the RHS lately, particularly on the Catts. All the Blc, Slc, Potinaras etc are in the main, no longer as that. The brilliance of some ??? experts ??? in changing around Laelias into Sophronitis, Sophronitis into something else and now crosses with Rhyncholaelia digbyana or glauca ( syn Brassavola ) and changed. Example, Former Slc Bright Angel is now Sc. Bright Angel because the Laelia component is now a Sophronitis.
Blc crosses with digbyana or glauca are called Rhyncholaeliocattleya, provided the Laelia is still a Laelia etc etc etc...
BTW, Cat aurantiaca is now ' Guarianthe aurantiaca '
Merry Xmas to all those with a ?? Cattleya ??? collection.


----------

